# An Elf



## Finduilas (Dec 23, 2002)

The British National Library(I don't actually know if something like that exists).A cold ,dark tunnel and the librarian-an awful old 'lady'.You are a guest but not for long.Your task is to write a book or lots of books(if you can)about elves based on Tolkien's works because there is an anniversary and the Library wants to male a present for his readers.
So this is it-your life time task,the only thing you have wanted to do and now you are payed for it.
You decide to start immediately.
1You have to start your works with a kind of definition of the word 'elf'
2You have to write a bit for their history and how they were born/created
3You have to develop an idea for their existance
4You have to tell people for elves greatest kings and only elves as well
5You have to say how you think they would have lived today
6 You have to create a master work which will be a kind of a fairy tale about elves and their existance

But you don't know where to start from...and here they come your friends from the forum of Tolkien.They ask you to help you and you ,of caurse,accept.
And this is it -the beginning...
----------------------------------------------------
It's your turn now-to start the encyclopeadia of elves.


----------



## Viewman (Dec 26, 2002)

Wat is this trheat actely about?? :S


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 27, 2002)

Hmmmm I'll talk about me-Gil Galad   


> 1You have to start your works with a kind of definition of the word 'elf'


 That is me,a noble elf from the Eldar and the Noldorin kindred


> 2You have to write a bit for their history and how they were born/created


 Well I'm the last high-king of all Noldors in ME,and I die in a battle with Sauron.My father should have been Fingon,but later I have understood that it is not Fingon,but Orodreth.Awful,isn't it?!!!


> 4You have to tell people for elves greatest kings and only elves as well


 Some other great kings are:Turgon,Thingol,Fingon,Fingolfin,Finrod,Finarfin,.......etc


> 5You have to say how you think they would have lived today


 Like most of them I'm dead now.So probably we are somewhere in the Halls of Mandos having lots of fun 
Is is ok>?


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

Cool Gil-Galad! 

And how about elves living in our world?


----------

